# gear in your vehicle



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering what do you guys allways keep in your truck,suv,jeep,car.
Im talking about gear like jumper cables tow strap ect...

Chris


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

In my jeep I keep all that n rubbermade boxs n the back


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i got an emergency roadside kit, extra rope, tow rope, a board for putting under a tire thats digging, extra oil, tranny fluid, tire pressure gauge, lighter, duct tape, electrical tape, knife, toolbox, extra lugs, a welding rod (using jumper cables and a battery, or 3, you can weld light duty stuff), jumper cables, rags, a 5 gallon bucket, and occasionally other things.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

5 Tow straps... one rated to 45,000 lbs. Shovel, tool box, On board air and all kinds of misc. junk along with tons of fishing gear a yak and lots of water. A good first aid kit too.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Jumpre cables, Small tool set, 1/2 ton jack and a jacket.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

A ruger p-95 and a tee ball bat


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

red_fish said:


> A ruger p-95 and a tee ball bat


haha nice


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

oh i do keep a baseball bat and like 10 knives including a large buck knife.. for protection


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

an extra cooler of beer and toilet paper...


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*gear in vehicle*

Beside all of the above i keep 2 pieces of chain link fence 18" by 48" for putting under my tires in the sand when i occasionally get stuck.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

First aide kit, fire extstinguisher, tow strap, jump box, jump cables(incase jump box is dead), 3 D-cell mag light for beating off drunken beggers(used twice this summer) got $45 in pocket change from one of them.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh dear Lord a better question would be what dont I have in my truck. I got so much crap some peopel think I live out of it and i could for a week.


----------

